
A fifth of adults have forgotten how to do fractions or percentages - snissn
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2016/mar/07/a-fifth-of-uk-adults-have-forgotten-how-to-do-fractions-or-percentages-mathematics-english-science
======
zenincognito
Recently talking to a student of Electrical engineering in Australia I was
dumbfounded when he failed to answer simple divisions like 95/2 or 80/3.

It is saddening that the newer generation is relying on calculators and phone.
I remember back at my school in India I used to spend time calculating
tremendously complex problems in mind. I always argued that it takes more time
to fetch the calculator then come to an answer.

I have seen this everywhere petrol stations, McDonald, labour jobs where
people are now relying on machines to tell them my change.

